# Overdrive Pedal Recommendations



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

I find that every few months, I get an itch to start looking for new overdrive pedals. I've gone through my fair share of them but looking for something a bit different than your usual TS-9 variant with a medium amount of gain.

A couple that have me interested right now are the Crowther Hot Cake and Mojohandfx DMBL. To me, (after only watching YouTube videos) they both seem quite touch sensitive but can get quite hairy to the point of fuzz when really pushed. Anyone out there with any experience with these pedals or have any other recommendations?


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I don't think you can stray too far from having a TS variant on your board. But, I used to have a Diamond Drive that I really enjoyed. To me, it sounded more "voxey" than the standard TS variant. I sold it for the same itchy reasons you stated above.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Two general categories of such beasts: 
1) those that produce an identifiable sound of their own, even if you feed them into a Crown power amp, and 
2) those that are used to produce a particular tone from an amp. 

The second group may have a distinctive tone that contributes to the final sound, but it is the way they push the amp, or sum with the amp's overdriven tone that appeals.

So what are you looking for?


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

I believe #2 would be my goal. I use my RS Preamp to push my amp to the edge of breakup (it's basically a Boss FET Driver clone) and it's pretty much always on. All of my other dirt pedals mainly supply my overall tone. The amps that I mainly play are a 70's AC30, Fender '58 Custom Deluxe Reverb and a Marshall 1974x clone. 

The reason why I mention the Hot Cake is the fact that most people tend to rave about them with AC30's. Personally I've never tried one. As for a "Dumble" style overdrive, I'm drawn to them at the moment because to me, they sound like they have more sag than most overdrives and can be pushed hard enough to almost sound like a low gain fuzz.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I love my OCD.


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

I totally dug the OCD for a while and it was eventually replaced by the Barber Gain Changer. 



Budda said:


> I love my OCD.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Well, you have the GC, that's one of my favorites.

For what you're after, the Black Arts Black Forrest is a pretty cool O/D.
Lots to tweak and it'll go from mild O/D into fuzz territory.
I have one kicking around here if you'd like to give it a whirl.

Timmy is always a favorite of mine too, but obviously not in the realm that you're after.
I recently got in a Barbershop Millenium Overdrive, that's a really good O/D too.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I've been through a few OD/Dist pedals but here's my list. In no order too.

Klon KTR
Hermida Zendrive
Lovepedal Eternity
Timmy
Barber Drive LG


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I really enjoy the Timmy, especially at 18V, and the Wampler Black 65. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Ah, I thought that you were looking for a fuzzy O/D, my mistake.

Check out the Barbershop!


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Noticed the Green Wonder on Kijiji yesterday, this thread mentioning piqued about it, but it's already gone or at least the ad is down. Too bad.


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

The Carl Martin Ac-tone is the latest that I've been playing with. 2 overdrives and a clean boost that works across the board. The overdrives are slightly transparent which is what I like, and sound great stacked or individually. Great versatility for the money.


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

That pedal actually sounds pretty amazing. I think I need to add that one to my shortlist.

So far:
Crowther Hot Cake
Barbershop OD
MojoHandFX DMBL
Caroline Guitar Company Haymaker

Has anyone here tried the Caroline?



sulphur said:


> Ah, I thought that you were looking for a fuzzy O/D, my mistake.
> 
> Check out the Barbershop!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I have a blues driver with the keeley phat mod - it's missing something that I can't put my finger on; but, it kicks the hell out of everything I put it up against.

The distortion sound I'd like to get back was my BJFE Dyna Red through my /13 cj11. The dyna loses against the BD with my /13 AMW 39. 

After writing this, I've come to the conclusion that I would also like to punch 'tone' in the face. 


Good luck with the search.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I picked up a modded BD-2 a while back and it's been on the big board ever since I got it.
Stacks well and has good clarity, worthy of a look at, I think.

The only one on your list that I've tried is the Barbershop.

Is it a Vox that you're running through?
I've heard that the HotCake goes well with that, you could also check the Bearfoot EGDM, or EGOD (lower gain version).
I think that Dave had an Evergreen O/D for sale.


----------



## JeremyP (Jan 10, 2012)

I use a Bluesbreaker circuit that I added a hi-cut knob to. I always loved the Bluesbreaker , it was my favorite hands down but was really ice picky with my single coil guitars. So I just added a hi-cut pot and now it's hands down my favorite. But every now and then you have to mix it up. 
My regular favorites are
OCD
KLON
Zendrive
..... With honorable mention to the Carl Martin plexi tone and the proco rat


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

EGOD was very good but I just traded it a couple of days ago. My favourite OD is the xotic SL right now. Also just picked up a Plexi Drive that I'm using as a foundation pedal and I really like it. My search goes on for a high gainer but after messing around with the Sovereign for a few days I've taken it off the market, it's growing on me 

Another surprise is the Zoom G3X that I just picked up from Jim. For $90 it's quite amazing. The distortion and distortion plus pedals in it are really good. I've barely scratched the surface yet but I'm very impressed so far.

I'll give a shout out to Jeremy too, I've had a couple of his klones that were excellent and I presently have a Timmy/ ocd dual pedal, also excellent.



sulphur said:


> I picked up a modded BD-2 a while back and it's been on the big board ever since I got it.
> Stacks well and has good clarity, worthy of a look at, I think.
> 
> The only one on your list that I've tried is the Barbershop.
> ...


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

I actually don't know much about the Zendrive or the Bearfoot stuff, so I'm going to have to check them out then.

I had a bluesbreaker at one point and found it to be too ice-picky. 

The overdrives that I have circulating right now and have been my favourites are:

Barber Gain Changer
Barber Direct Drive
Tone Concepts Distillery
EHX Soul Food


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

I just watched Burgs' video of the Bearfoot EGOD and EGDM...I like them!

They both sound quite different. I almost prefer the EGDM more.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

On my conventional board I like my OCD a lot.

Lately I've been spending more time with the modeler though and in that, I'm using mostly Tube Screamer variations.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I have an EGDM you can try if you'd want.


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

I might take you up on that. I'm also very curious about the EGOD as it does seem to have a bit less compression when it's really turned up but it's hard to tell over youtube.



sulphur said:


> I have an EGDM you can try if you'd want.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I'm an OD-aholic and my personal favourite workhorse is my FDII. It, a Rat, a BB Preamp,an OCD, and a Boss OD3 have lived happily on my board for a couple years now but lately I've been thinking about changing it up and bring ing out my plain old SD-1, DS-1, and TS-9 cause' they're kinda where it all started for a kabillion guitarists on this planet.


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

I had a Monte Allums nodded Boss BD2 that sounds like what you're after. It was a little too fuzzy for me at higher gain settings but if you're looki g for something fuzzy it's pretty righteous. Rat or variant is good too though thinner and more trebly.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

If you're looking for a Rat variant with a ton of range, I may be selling a JHS All-American in the New Year. Not quite sure yet but hopefully I can sort things out over the holidays.


----------



## Rodavision (Feb 26, 2010)

What's found a permanent home on my main board is my OCD for it's note clarity and mid scooped tone, and my MXR Custom Modified Badass Overdrive for it's mid hump Tube Screamer tone. Personally though I love those AC30's and if I had one I'd probably just use something like the TC Spark Mini Booster. It really is a pure clean boost that would bring out the amazing natural tones of the AC30.


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks for all of the suggestions.

My Crowther Audio Hot Cake came in a few days ago and I finally had a chance to plug it in last night and was super impressed. I dragged out all of my dirt boxes and decided to do a shootout against it and to be quite honest, it came out miles on top. 

I find that I like the sound of it in the Bluesberry mode as it seems to take a bit of fizz out in the higher gain settings. The pedal itself is supposed to distort all of your frequencies other than low end to give it a more transparent feel. The great thing that I like about this pedal is that it doesn't colour your amp, all the pedal seems to do is add grit to your current tone; which is something I've never really encountered with an overdrive before. 

Personally, I prefer the low gain sounds that the Hot Cake offers as it's definitely the most touch sensitive pedal I've ever played through. However, it's no slouch when it comes to high gain too. The Hot Cake borderlines on fuzz territories and if boosted, can definitely take you there. That leads me to this pedals' stackability. I stacked this thing with everything and nothing seemed to make it sound worse. This is important to me because my Retro-Sonic preamp is always on, the Dr. Scientist Elements is my lead boost and the Blackout Effectors Blunderbuss is my main fuzz. 

Then came the real shootout. I put the Hot Cake up against my beloved Barber Gain Changer. To date, the Gain Changer was my number 1 OD. It's somewhat neutral in EQ (unlike a TS or OCD) and can be a really nice clean boost but can also give you some pretty gnarly distortion when dimed. The first thing I noticed is that the Hot Cake is even more neutral in EQ. The GC adds a bit of shine to the amp (which isn't a bad thing); however, the biggest difference is that the Hot Cake was smoother in low gain settings - way more touch sensitive. The GC adds a little bit of hair when notes are softly picked, whereas those same notes sound clean through the Hot Cake (when you dig into both pedals, all of your dialled in gain comes right back). Being a fuzz guy, I even preferred the sound of the Hot Cake over the GC in high gain settings, but the GC sounded a lot more traditional and cleaner, whereas the Hot Cake was a lot woolier.

Either way, I feel as though I'm in a good spot with my overdrives now. The bonus of getting the Hot Cake onto my main board is that the Gain Changer is now on my second board. Seems like a win-win situation to me. I also have a Bearfoot Sparkling Yellow Overdrive 1 enroute. I've never played any of the Bearfoot stuff before but have heard nothing but great things about them. So I'll report back when it arrives.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

This thread got me motivated to try some new overdrives. I've had the same 2 on my primary board for a long time now, happy, but the second mini could use something new. I had the Soul Food and Morning Glory, they seemed ok, but using the list created here I posted a trade ad on Kijiji and ended up with a Timmy, my second one, and a Barbershop. The Timmy is a great pedal that I'm familiar with and I'll always be able to dial in something useful with it, no real need to go on about this. The big surprise here is the Barbershop, I was hesitant to make the deal based on a couple Youtube clips but it's truly a very cool sounding unit. Love the mild gain and sag knob having that voltage drop sputtering effect on the drive tones. The thing could be used as a full on clean boost or something made to sound like a dying battery through an 8" blown speaker, seems like a fair amount of range. Impressed.


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

I had a Crowther Hot Cake and played it alongside a Timmy through my AC30. In the end I sold the Hot Cake and kept the Timmy, and that was an easy decision to make. I cycled through many OD pedals before concluding that to my tastes the Timmy was the best match with an AC30.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Plimsoul with the extra gain stage, I really dig the Euphoria by Wamplerpedals 
http://youtu.be/QelLgs-j8iE


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

